

Bad assumptions new tech entrepreneurs tend to make - corwinstephen
http://stephencorwin.com/blog/?p=104

======
ibudiallo
Seriously from all the articles I read I am an expert when knowing what not to
do. So now I am looking for an article that says what to do.

The best "what to do" I read so far is <http://www.joelonsoftware.com> it
lures u in as a quick fix, and before you know it , you have read hundreds of
posts and have grown.

Anybody have some other good read to share?

~~~
mindcrime
_Seriously from all the articles I read I am an expert when knowing what not
to do. So now I am looking for an article that says what to do._

 _Anybody have some other good read to share?_

<http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0976470705>

[http://steveblank.com/category/customer-development-
manifest...](http://steveblank.com/category/customer-development-manifesto/)

<http://steveblank.com/category/customer-development/>

<http://www.guykawasaki.com/the-art-of-the-start/>

------
meetforeal
I think those are the baby entrepreneure assumptions, but something that is
incredibly fundamental is to have the _right_ distribution channel above all.

